# Fed says 'No' to housing bubbles



## Bushman (9 June 2009)

LOL, Yellen says next time the Fed should raise interest rates earlier to avoid a housing crises. More disturbingly, she goes on to say that she had not appreciated pre-GFC 'how important Fed short-term interest rates were to high-leveraged financial institutions, like broker-dealers.'  

So it is good bye to the Greenspan put. That fella Conza will be unhappy that his beloved Austrian economics is going mainstream. No more militia men when the Fed becomes the new venerable leader? 

Sounds like the Fed might be learning organisation after all. Happy days.


*Fed should pop next housing bubble, Yellen says
Higher rates might have slowed appreciation in home prices*

By Greg Robb, MarketWatch 
WASHINGTON (MarketWatch) - The Federal Reserve should consider raising interest rates earlier to prevent asset bubbles from getting too big, San Francisco Federal Reserve President Janet Yellen said Friday, in a notable departure from long-term Fed consensus that monetary policy should not be used to prick asset bubbles. 








http://www.marketwatch.com/story/fed-should-have-popped-housing-bubble-yellen-says?link=kiosk


----------



## c-unit (11 June 2009)

Couldn't agree more.

Now we wait for the American consumer credit bubble to burst...


----------



## Bushman (12 June 2009)

c-unit said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> Now we wait for the American consumer credit bubble to burst...




The cycle of a housing bust -
#1 The banks need to deleverage; 
#2 Business needs to deleverage; and
#3 Consumers need to deleverage. 

Question is, where are we in the cycle? All of a sudden consumer sentiment turns so they think they are out of the woods.


----------



## Knobby22 (12 June 2009)

Well we are. Who cares about that free market no regulation basket case country. 

We have China!

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aRxi2vRajhTE

New loans jumped to 664.5 billion yuan ($97 billion) from 318.5 billion yuan a year earlier, the central bank said today. Industrial-output growth accelerated to 8.9 percent and sales rose 15.2 percent, the statistics bureau said.


----------

